# Destin - Ft Walton Beach Surf



## HuntFishDrink (Mar 3, 2010)

Fished the beach west of the Destin bridge yesterday afternoon. Sand fleas were plentiful but mostly small. Caught 2 stinking catfish and a stingray :bangheadOh well....a bad day fishing is better than a good day at work. We'll try them again this weekend.


----------



## Beach It (Apr 27, 2010)

Sounds like my dad today on all accounts except it was at Navarre Beach


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

Please keep us updated..... Heading down there in a couple of weeks. Right now we are deciding where to go.....


----------

